# hedgehogs?



## constrictor24 (Jan 21, 2009)

just wondering where everyone gets there APHs as i need to find a shop or place that sell them. thanks


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

most people get them from breeders not from pet shops as shop bought ones tend to come with problems ie not very frindly and plus not that many shops sell them really best of finding a breader if ya need to find one let us know:2thumb:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry to hijack a little, but does anyone know of any hoggy breeders in/around the west midlands? My OH is after a cinnacot and I promised I'd look for one for her.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

DONT get from pet shop!!!! 
Most aint register so possible interbreed so lots of heatlh probs also they dont give out correct information. I got mine from breeder and asked lots of questions!!! Can paste questions if it would help anyone!!!:2thumb:

If it helps try - 

pygmy hogs uk forum


----------



## xx_rose_xx (Jul 27, 2008)

*re hedgie wanted*

I have a male 7mth old albino hedgie for sale, im in Maidstone, Kent. Rose


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, i also wouldnt advise from a pet shop, they are nocternal and obviously the shops are shut in the night so they will not be handled, also may be inbred, have health issues. If you join pygmy hogs forums there is a recomended breeders list on there, plus loads of great advice, or look in the classifieds on here, or preloved, ones that come from breeders are usually alot friendlier,healthier and sociable! 
Hope you find your perfect hoggy! :2thumb:


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

We have a male for sale if you are interested, we're in cheshunt, herts.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

I have bought three of my pygmy hogs from a pet shop (two of which were 9 months when I got them), and all of them are fantastic at handling, I also adopted a pygmy hog last week off the RSPCA who had been abused and he has the most gorgeous attitude ever... so not all pet shops are bad with regards to handling. All my pet shop bought hogs are as good as my hog I purchased from a breeder. Thats Just what I have found


----------



## mattvr (Apr 25, 2009)

*cant find breeder anywere*

i live in dublin and have bin luckin for a aph for months anybody no were i can get one is there any reason why there are none here?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LauraandLee said:


> DONT get from pet shop!!!!
> *Most aint register so possible interbreed* so lots of heatlh probs also they dont give out correct information. I got mine from breeder and asked lots of questions!!! Can paste questions if it would help anyone!!!:2thumb:
> 
> If it helps try -
> ...


 
i disagree with this statement, i occasionally breed my hogs, some of my own arent registered and i dont register the babies, it doesnt mean they are interbred. Its quite easy to lie when filling out the form on the registry anyway so its not a full proof way of knowing exactly where your hogs came from.


----------



## LadySpikes (Jul 12, 2009)

LauraandLee just said that interbreeding was possible.
Even if the hogs the breeder breeds aren't interbred ..if their not registered ...and the new owner breeds from them ..how do you know the new babies are'nt inbred?
Sorry if thats confusing! LOL
Put simply what I mean is unless they are registered ..theres no way of knowing if you are breeding a brother with a sister. A father with a daughter ..a niece with an uncle ect.


Its always a good idea to have your hogs registered


----------



## chewy (Aug 2, 2008)

*hoggies*

i,ve loads and loads of lovely little hoggies for sale 
www.kwhedgehogs.webs.com​


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We got our first one from a pet-shop, and he's lovely. We didn't know all the people we know now, so didn't have any contacts to get one from. Not all pet shops are bad.


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

The hog gene pool is so small all the hogs are inbred.
The registry is also not a fool proof way of getting unrelated hogs as anyone can register their hogs even if they do not know the background of it.
The best place to look is on Preloved.There are loads advertised on there.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I would still recommend a breeder over other option - some breeders do advertise on preloved also just make sure you ask lots of questions as there are lots of unscrupulous people out there who are just in it just for the money and you dont want a hog thats mother has been seriously over bred or in fact has been crossed to relations whom are too close together which increases the risk of genetic disorders coming to the fore front.

The gene pool is small - all the more reason to be more careful about breeding your hogs and where they have come from - why one would lie about any hedgies lineage is a mystery to me - what could anyone possibly gain from that and yes some people do not know where their hogs have come from but at least registering them starts of a lineage from that point on so that they can be tracked in the future - breeding those then runs a higher risk but I guess if you have a well lined partner you could maybe take an educated guess that you are breeding from far enough apart lines

The registry isnt only about lineage its about documenting health issues and deaths also - maybe a particular line has a weaker link and that can be flagged up and hence sensible consideration should be given to change that even if the decision is to stop breeding down that line- at the end of the day breeding ANY animal should be to maintain or improve health in an animal

There is a similar thing happening with skunks now also and they also have a registry which was helped along by the people who have done the hedgie registry and there was a thread in the lizard section a few days ago re: interbreeding of geckos is now creating lots of problems hence there is an obvious issue with this and a need to track breeding - there is a registry in America also re: hedgies and their gene pool is a lot bigger than ours

personally I would like to be able to track lineage of ALL my animals - mammals and lizards alike - we should be taking note and taking as much precaution as possible NOT to interbreed too closely - although I do realise that tracking lizards now is a fairly strong impossibility due to the sheer number involved and the size of the clutches involved!! But at least we can get somewhere with the hedgehogs!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

clair74 said:


> The hog gene pool is so small all the hogs are inbred.
> *The registry is also not a fool proof way of getting unrelated hogs as anyone can register their hogs even if they do not know the background of it.*
> The best place to look is on Preloved.There are loads advertised on there.


my point exactly


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LadySpikes said:


> LauraandLee just said that interbreeding was possible.
> Even if the hogs the breeder breeds aren't interbred ..if their not registered ...and the new owner breeds from them ..how do you know the new babies are'nt inbred?
> Sorry if thats confusing! LOL
> Put simply what I mean is unless they are registered ..theres no way of knowing if you are breeding a brother with a sister. A father with a daughter ..a niece with an uncle ect.
> ...


interbreedin is possible yeah, but thats not determined by whether theyre on the registry or not, thats my point. Plus for instance, i have 10 hogs, if all were registered and i had a litter from one, theres nothin to stop me registerin them as babies of another hog, no one would know any different...... i now you probably think thats a silly thing to do and no one would do it but you would be suprised what some people do, so its all about faith that people are being honest, which unfortunately not all people are


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

animal addict said:


> I would still recommend a breeder over other option - some breeders do advertise on preloved also just make sure you ask lots of questions as there are lots of unscrupulous people out there who are just in it just for the money and you dont want a hog thats mother has been seriously over bred or in fact has been crossed to relations whom are too close together which increases the risk of genetic disorders coming to the fore front.
> 
> The gene pool is small - all the more reason to be more careful about breeding your hogs and where they have come from - why one would lie about any hedgies lineage is a mystery to me - what could anyone possibly gain from that and yes some people do not know where their hogs have come from but at least registering them starts of a lineage from that point on so that they can be tracked in the future - breeding those then runs a higher risk but I guess if you have a well lined partner you could maybe take an educated guess that you are breeding from far enough apart lines
> 
> ...


:no1:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so its all about faith that people are being honest, which unfortunately not all people are


yup!! you are so so right!!! unfortunately it does reply on peoples honesty - again it comes back down to asking lots of questions etc - your never going to eradicate it all in any area but you would hope that such sick twisted people would be in the minority - at the end of the day lying about heritage regarding any animal is just so wrong and you can tell that such people really dont give a toss about their animals and what happens to the offspring and are the exact element that shouldnt be involved in breeding anything!!! Of course you can apply this across the board it isnt exclusive to hedgies neither thats the saddening thing about it all!!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> interbreedin is possible yeah, but thats not determined by whether theyre on the registry or not, thats my point. Plus for instance, i have 10 hogs, if all were registered and i had a litter from one, theres nothin to stop me registerin them as babies of another hog, no one would know any different...... i now you probably think thats a silly thing to do and no one would do it but you would be suprised what some people do, so its all about faith that people are being honest, which unfortunately not all people are


Thats why you buy from a reputable breeder, this way avoiding the money making assholes that fake registry and getting yourself a happy hog!
For example the pygmy hogs forum reccomended breeders list :2thumb:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did say *interbreeding was possible, *and *personally* I would like to know as much as I can bout all my animals that y I had a list of questions. I checked with Faith and Bonnie was I didnt want to run the risk!!!!

I dont understand y people would lie - maybe they are just sick or twisted or maybe is all bout :censor: money.

I completely agree with Animal Addict im* thinking most people* would!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

If helps her is my list of questions - 

1. Are you hoglets all registered?
2. How long have you kept APH?
3. Do ur APH have lineage? 
4. How many litters have u had/ how long have you been breeding aph?
5. Am I able to see parents?
6. What colours do u breed? 
7. Can you sex them?
8. Do u hold your hoglets regularly hoglets?
9. Will u been having any more litters?
10. How much are your hoglets? 
11.Do u supply any food etc?
12. Do u require a depoist? If yes how much and how do I pay?
13.What is your postcode and are you willing to meet half way etc?
14. Do u have a webpage?
15.Are you willing to hold back hoglets? if so for how long?


I do believe that I havent been lied to as people did say if they were registered or NOT!!! 
Also I checked all registered with Faith and Bonnie on pymgy hogs uk


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

im not sayin people lie n say their hogs are registered when theyre not, what im sayin is if i have 10 hogs registered, they all have their registry number, there is nothin to stop me registerin my hoglets with the wrong hogs as sire and dam. Say i have a pair of hogs with linage but breed hogs that dont have any, i could quite easily register them as the babies of the hogs with linage as to some it would make them more desirable. And No one would know any different or could prove any different. If there was a way to avoid anything like this then id happily register but since there is no way of regulating and proving the info put on the register i dont register my hogs or their babies. I could buy a hog with linage, and think i know where it comes from, where as in fact, it might not even come from where i think it has!

that a bit clearer?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> Thats why you buy from a reputable breeder, this way avoiding the money making assholes that fake registry and getting yourself a happy hog!
> For example the pygmy hogs forum reccomended breeders list :2thumb:


im not out to make money, i try to provide a good deal with a set up etc for my hoglets usually when i sell them, to ensure the new owner has everything just right, and thats usually all of that for around £150 including hoglet.... not like £150 some people charge just for the hog alone. i dont register the babies, it doesnt mean im a bad breeder or one that isnt reputable. its all down to personal preference n some people ust dont feel the need to register


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

_*Thats why you buy from a reputable breeder, this way avoiding the money making assholes that fake registry and getting yourself a happy hog!
For example the pygmy hogs forum reccomended breeders list :2thumb:*_

_Why did you think this was aimed at you no names were mentioned._
_I know I would be more than happy to pay £150 for a registered hog. But as the saying goes you get what u pay for!!!!_


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LauraandLee said:


> _*Thats why you buy from a reputable breeder, this way avoiding the money making assholes that fake registry and getting yourself a happy hog!*_
> _*For example the pygmy hogs forum reccomended breeders list :2thumb:*_
> 
> _Why did you think this was aimed at you no names were mentioned._
> _I know I would be more than happy to pay £150 for a registered hog. But as the saying goes you get what u pay for!!!!_


aimed at me? i was makin a point that sellin an unregistered hog doesnt mean that youre not a good breeder and that an unregistered hog doesnt mean it isnt a happy healthy well bred hoglet

as for the sayin you get what you pay for, i paid £80 for an albino hoglet, and she is an absolute stunner, fabulous nature and a wonderful mother, so that sayin to me means nothing


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

im not coming in on this to get into arguments and i want to make that clear straight away.

but if like you say you have 10 hogs and you could easily fake the lineage using another hogs registration number ect. your hogs should be getting a 6 months break between litters. so if you said hog A had the litter when it was really hog B, then you really had a litter from hog A you would have to lie about the lineage again or claim to be over breeding.
If you then kept a hoglet for future breeding, her lineage would be fake, where you could use your best male with her, you wouldnt be able to if you said it was her dad, without claiming to inbreed.
There is no benefit from lying unless you are only in it for the money.
if you dont register at all you could do whatever you liked, tell people whatever you liked and noone would be any the wiser.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Im just confused y anyone would want to lie :rant2:

Why are they not registered


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

foofoo if someone got a hoglet from you would you provide lineage for them even tho you do not register?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LauraandLee said:


> Im just confused y anyone would want to lie :rant2:
> 
> Why are they not registered


i have a couple registered but some i just havent. they werent registered when i got them, as most were 1yr plus when i got them so didnt bother registering them 



enola69 said:


> foofoo if someone got a hoglet from you would you provide lineage for them even tho you do not register?


i can provide information of parents, and also where the parents originated from for most of my hogs. a couple i do have that i got from friends who dont have information on where they originated from, though i havent actually bred those ones anyway.

lets get this straight, im not anti registry in any way and faith dedicates time to it for no other reward apart from her love for hogs, i just have an opinion on an original comment about hogs not being registered and could possibly be in bred. its like if someone with registered hogs happened to inbreed their hogs for whatever reason, be it accident or intentional, they know its inbred, so then sell it as unregistered to cover up the fact its inbred. then the new owner can easily register their new baby hog with the registry, listing the parents as unknown,(and beginning their linage based on a lie) and then no one apart from the breeder is any the wiser.... am i makin sense? i know you say why would anyone want to lie.....well why would anyone want to scam anyone? why would people want to steal? or even very extreme why would people want to commit murder? because we as humans can be very strange n sometimes you cant explain some peoples actions no matter how much you try to understand them. Some people do just lie, some people think " shit, everyone wants registered hogs ill need to register them, i wonder who will let me use their registered hogs as parents?"

and faith as you said, there is no point lying unless you are in it for the money......... money makes some peoples world go round, so it isnt beyond the realms of reality that people would and probably have lied on the registry for this purpose


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I cant belive no one has said the ups of registering their hogs, Any animal can be lied about, someone could have 2 litters from pedigree dogs and register a couple more from the other litter to make money, it happens all the time.
But for you to say i dont register my hogs because other people lie ect makes you as bad imo.
When someone is trying to build a hog database to make the hedgehogs better, healthier and you could register and its free, and you dont, i think its irresponsible. Why wont you do it, because some people lie? or because you dont care? I dont really get it. 
All it can do is make things better, Theres allways going to be them few scumbags in anything money is mentioned.


----------

